# sims 2 installation problems



## queenimani (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm rather frustrated with trying to install the sims 2 holiday edition. After inserting disc 2, my computer either freezes or a message pops up saying that an error occured with Rungame.exe and will need to close. also in this message, it says that there was an error with initializing. I don't know what any of this means or how to fix them.
I have windows xp, I meet all of the minimum requirements except for the RAM. It is recommended that I have 512 but I only have 382.5 (I'm not sure whether or not this makes a difference considering the error messages). Somebody please help me!


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello queenimani and welcome to TSG!

First thing to try obviously is to check the CD/DVD for scratches or marks and clean.
Try renaming the InstallShield folder.

Double-click on the My Computer icon.
Double-Click on the C:
Double-Click on Program Files then on Common Files.
Right-Click on the InstallShield folder.
Select Rename.
Rename it to InstallShieldOld.
Start the installation again to reinstall the InstallShield components with the newest version.

Try installing the game in Windows safe mode.
Also try disabling all unnecessary background tasks including your anti-virus.

If that doesn't work try a copying the files to your hard drive and installing from there.

_FOR CD:_

Go into My Computer.
Open drive C.
Right-click inside the window and select New, and then Folder.
Name the folder as Disk Images (it is important that the name has a space in it).
Open the disk images folder.
Right-click inside the window and select New, and then Folder.
Name this folder Disk1.
Repeat steps 6 and 7 while substituting Disk1 for Disk2 and so on until there are 4 'Disk' folders followed by a number 1 through 4. it is important to note there must not be a space between "Disk" and the number.
Insert Disk 1 of The Sims 2 into your CD-Rom drive and if the autoplay starts, cancel it.
Go into My Computer.
Right-click on your CD-ROM drive and choose Open.
When you see the contents of the disk in the Window, click on Edit at the top of the window and choose Select All.
All the contents of the disk should now be highlighted, click on Edit at the top of the window again and choose Copy.
Open the Disk1 folder you created under C:\Disk Images; click on Edit at the top of the window and choose Paste. This will copy the contents of the CD into the Disk1 folder.
Repeat steps 9 through 14 for the remaining disks until you have copied each disk into its appropriate folder.
Once all the disks have been copied, remove ALL CDs from any drives.
Open the Disk1 folder under Disk Images and double-click on autorun.exe to start the installation.
To save disk space, you can delete the Disk Images folders after the installation is complete.

_FOR DVD:_

Insert the DVD into the DVD-rom drive. Exit the startup menu when it comes up.
Double click My Computer, then right click on the DVD-rom drive with the game DVD in it and select Explore.
Hold the CTRL key and then hit A. That should select all the folders and files.
Then hold CTRL and hit C. This will not look like it does much, but it's preparing to copy the files.
Close that folder and go to your desktop. Right click anywhere BUT on an icon, and Select New, then Folder. Name the folder Sims2 DVD.
Then double-click that folder, and hit CTRL and V. This will begin copying the files from the DVD.
Once the files are copied, remove the disc from the drive.
Double-click on the Setup icon in the folder.
You may delete the Sims2 DVD folder once the installation is complete.


----------



## jmg9789 (Jun 24, 2007)

I have the same problem...sorta. I have the Sims 2 and when its time for me to enter the second disk, it reezes. The percentage stays at 23% and doesn't budge. I have checked for scratches and whatnot. I make the system requirements and everything. Its been downloaded on my computer before so its not like it shouldn't work. 

I'm dieing to play but it just keeps freezing. Any ideas? Im not good with computers so if you could help me as much as you could, I would appreciate it muchhhhh!


----------



## waterbeatle (Jul 5, 2007)

ZEUS_GB I did exactly what you said to do to install Sims 2 DVD and it works until I get to the "Double-click on the Setup icon in the folder." There is no set up icon in the folder. The only icons in the folder are .localized, The Sims 2.localized, and Aspyr Game Agent. Are one of these the setup icon, is something wrong or am I just a total noob? Please help!!! Sorry if this is a really stupid question.


----------



## Nick` (Jul 5, 2007)

a setup icon should be a .exe look for one of them


----------



## waterbeatle (Jul 5, 2007)

None of them say .exe


----------



## Nick` (Jul 5, 2007)

hmmm


----------



## waterbeatle (Jul 5, 2007)

Is something wrong?


----------



## lilchlca75 (Aug 30, 2007)

I neeeeeeeeeeed HELP

ive been messin with this sims 2 game for nearly 5 hours. ive loaded it onto my hard drive but after it loads the first part it says to insert disc 2. but it wont let me proceed.

The reason i cant just download the game with the discs is cause RIGHT after i loaded it onto my software my disc 3 STRAIGHT UP broke in half.

IM a waitress no money to buy a BRAND new sims 2. and im bored outta my mind and NEED to play.

someone PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE to keep me sane help me!!


----------



## dancesing365 (Nov 4, 2007)

ZEUS_GB said:


> Hello queenimani and welcome to TSG!
> 
> First thing to try obviously is to check the CD/DVD for scratches or marks and clean.
> Try renaming the InstallShield folder.
> ...


Does this work for the expansion packs? I did this with my original Sims 2 game and it worked, but now my expansion packs are being screwey....


----------



## joyce005 (Apr 16, 2008)

Just wanna ask, cuz i have a 4cd of sims 2 that i have bought...then when i installed it in my laptop which is vista..and then i tried to play it, it says compatibility issues with vista...wat could i do? pls help! replies would be very appreciated! u could reply in my e-add,,[email protected]


----------

